# How to subscribe to all threads that I have started?



## machadinho

Hi. I deleted my subscriptions to a great number of threads that I myself have started. Is it possible to re-subscribe to all of them without having to subscribe to each one by one? Thank you.


----------



## Kelly B

I'm not sure of the answer, but you can find them fairly quickly by clicking on your own username (the very top of the page is a good place to do that) and then click Find Latest Started Threads on the left sidebar. It's an inadequate solution, but perhaps it'll help while waiting for a better one.


----------



## machadinho

Thanks. I works but in this way I'd have to resubscribe to one by one, and since I have started many threads, this would take a fair amount of time.


----------



## JamesM

Do you see a little title below the page numbers that says "inline mod"?  I'm not sure if that's a moderator-only function or not.  If you see it, you can click on it and Select All on a page.


----------



## machadinho

Thanks, JamesM. This seems to be a moderator-only function. 
I wonder why this can be enabled for members in general.


----------



## Peterdg

JamesM said:


> Do you see a little title below the page numbers that says "inline mod"?  I'm not sure if that's a moderator-only function or not.  If you see it, you can click on it and Select All on a page.


Hi James. I'm afraid it's a moderator-only function.

I have also been looking for an answer to this. Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find a solution. It's pretty easy to find all the threads you (or anyone else for that matter) have started with the "Advanced search" function. The problem is that when you get the result page(s), there is nothing you can do with the threads that have been found (except clicking them and opening them). There is no way to select all of them and then do something with them (like subscribe to them).


----------



## JamesM

machadinho said:


> Thanks, JamesM. This seems to be a moderator-only function.
> I wonder why this can be enabled for members in general.



Sorry about that.  It may be that the menu is for administration and the makers of the software didn't envision a non-administrator needing to select dozens of messages at once.  The menu includes actions to be taken on that group of messages that are administrator functions.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

I wish I knew of a way of batch-subscribing (or un-subscribing) to threads. It would be very useful.


----------



## mkellogg

There is nothing that I can easily do as an administrator.

Here is what we can do: 
 - I can get you a list of "add subscription" URLS for your threads like this one: http://forum.wordreference.com/subscription.php?do=addsubscription&t=2894064 
 - Then you need to manually click each link and click Add Subscription in each page.

It is still a long process, but quicker than the alternative.

Let me know if you want to do this!

Mike


----------



## machadinho

Yes, I would appreciate it. Thank you, mkellogg!


----------



## mkellogg

OK machandinho, 

I'll send it by PM or to your email address on file.


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Yes, I'd be interested to give it a go, Mike.


----------



## mkellogg

Beryl from Northallerton said:


> Yes, I'd be interested to give it a go, Mike.


Err. I was afraid of some "me, too" posts!

Beryl, what list of threads do you want?


----------



## Beryl from Northallerton

Oh sorry, I think I misunderstood. I thought it was a DIY package of code allowing you to customise it to your heart's content, a bit like the search URL codes. 
Not to worry.


----------

